
Ask HN: Who is looking for a co-founder? (Jan 2020) - paogli
Since the other thread by another poster didn’t make it.
======
drilopel
I am a Product/Business Person Looking for a Technical Co-founder in the Bay
Area or US to tackle a very interesting, largely unmet need in the area of
videogame culture. Not another Twitch, Social Network, Blockchain, eSports,
AR/VR-derivative. Email: drilopel@gmail.com

------
worldneedsme
Interested in looking for co-founder with skills similar to me like "golang",
"mariadb", "graph database", "php", "nodejs" \- if you are looking for co-
founder, please shoot me an email at - "ravindrasharmacse [at] gmail.com

------
paogli
upvote

